# Suggestions for a new laptop



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Hi there all you knowledgeable and generous contributors at *TechGuy.com*.

I would like to buy a new *Windows* laptop. Being that the tech world out there is so vast, and there are so many companies and websites to shop from, plus numerous models and brands to choose from, I'd like to solicit your help, advice and assistance as to which Companies, Websites, brands, models I should look at, plus which computer properties, specs and features are more important and what I should look out for, and what takes priority over what. What are your tips, recommendations, suggestions and counsel for looking for a new laptop at this time.

Also, should I go for a *Windows 8* in light of all the problems there are with it (or so I hear), or should I better make sure to get a *Windows 8.1*? What about just sticking with and getting a good old *Windows 7*?

All advice and feedback is welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

What are your intended uses? That's the most determining factor on a new purchase.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What *bbearren *said!

If you have reasonably good internet service Windows 8 would be OK--especially if the price is attractive vs. 8.1)--because you would upgrade it immediately. As for 7 vs. 8/8.1 if you don't already know your preference (from personal experience) and why then go with the newest.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

bbearren said:


> What are your intended uses? That's the most determining factor on a new purchase.


Definitely internet usage, Microsoft Word and video watching (online and offline).
Perhaps a bit of gaming, and maybe video editing.
And it's possible some other things that I don't know right now.



TerryNet said:


> If you have reasonably good internet service Windows 8 would be OK--especially if the price is attractive vs. 8.1)--because you would upgrade it immediately.


Upgrading to 8.1 is for free? (Even if buying it originally costs more?)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, the 8.1 upgrade from 8 is free. It's, in my opinion, a transition from the free service packs to which we are accustomed to a new era where they'll want us to buy a new release every year.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> Yes, the 8.1 upgrade from 8 is free.


So why would anyone buy a 8.1 if they could 8 for cheaper and then upgrade for free?



TerryNet said:


> It's, in my opinion, a transition from the free service packs to which we are accustomed to a new era where they'll want us to buy a new release every year.


I don't fully understand what you mean by that, can you explain and elaborate?

Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> So why would anyone buy a 8.1 if they could 8 for cheaper and then upgrade for free?


Dunno. Maybe because they can't find Windows 8, maybe because they have only dial-up internet, maybe they are living under a rock.

We who have used Windows versions for a number of years are used to getting free service packs to fix problems and even to add some capability (e.g., XP SP2). Microsoft is reportedly intending to transition to a cycle where they will release a new version of Windows annually instead of every three to five years. If they do that there will be little incentive for them to provide us with free service packs. That's why I think this free upgrade, which is not called a service pack but seems like one, is just to kinda ease us into their new release cycle.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Thank you TerryNet.


TerryNet said:


> ...That's why I think this free upgrade, which is not called a service pack but seems like one, is just to kinda ease us into their new release cycle.


So what you're saying is that after this free upgrade to 8.1, every new yearly upgrade will cost?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Remember that all I'm doing is giving my opinion--my spin on what I've read in various places. I expect few if any upgrades to a Windows system in the future, but rather a new operating system release annually.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

I understand, and I thank you TerryNet for your help.
I'm just asking if in your opinion the annual release of a new version will cost to upgrade to from a previous version.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not think anyone can give you a definitive answer
I personally would think that any NEW version eg Windows 9 will of course be at a cost, even if Microsoft choose to discount that cost to users of for instance Windows 8.1

Retail sales of Windows 8 - not on systems where it is pre-installed end on
October 31,2014

Where it is pre-installed the date is yet to be determined but if it runs on previous cycles it will likely be the year after

8 to 8.1 for Windows 8 users was classed as a service pack/update and there has never been a charge for a service pack
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/products/lifecycle


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Thanks *Macboatmaster* and *TerryNet*!

Getting back to my original question:


simricht said:


> I would like to buy a new *Windows* laptop. Being that the tech world out there is so vast, and there are so many companies and websites to shop from, plus numerous models and brands to choose from, I'd like to solicit your help, advice and assistance as to which Companies, Websites, brands, models I should look at, plus which computer properties, specs and features are more important and what I should look out for, and what takes priority over what. What are your tips, recommendations, suggestions and counsel for looking for a new laptop at this time.





bbearren said:


> What are your intended uses? That's the most determining factor on a new purchase.





simricht said:


> Definitely internet usage, Microsoft Word and video watching (online and offline).
> Perhaps a bit of gaming, and maybe video editing.
> And it's possible some other things that I don't know right now.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I only came in on the topic to answer your question about 


> I'm just asking if in your opinion the annual release of a new version will cost to upgrade to from a previous version.


as to which laptop - I have never had one, I would never have one, I build my own systems and am totally a desktop person

Therefore I am unable to advise you.

No doubt one of the regular laptop users will come back to you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty much anything you get should be fine for internet, Word and video watching (unless you are very particular about picture quality).

I don't know much about the others. For Video editing I'd guess you want 6 or 8 GB RAM. The primary thing that's entirely out of my knowledge is graphics (display) card.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Thanks again *Macboatmaster* and *TerryNet*, I appreciate your assistance!

Any other advice and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

:up:


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

simricht said:


> I would like to buy a new *Windows* laptop. Being that the tech world out there is so vast, and there are so many companies and websites to shop from, plus numerous models and brands to choose from, I'd like to solicit your help, advice and assistance as to which Companies, Websites, brands, models I should look at, plus which computer properties, specs and features are more important and what I should look out for, and what takes priority over what. What are your tips, recommendations, suggestions and counsel for looking for a new laptop at this time.





bbearren said:


> What are your intended uses? That's the most determining factor on a new purchase.





simricht said:


> Definitely internet usage, Microsoft Word and video watching (online and offline).
> Perhaps a bit of gaming, and maybe video editing.
> And it's possible some other things that I don't know right now.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Does anybody else have any more suggestions?


----------



## AU__67 (Dec 4, 2013)

My advice, stay away from Win 8.

I prefer Win 7. I don't use the new app thing, I actually deleted all the apps. Apps are for smart phones and pads not PCs. And I miss my Start menu.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Good news for you *AU__67*! You can very easily bring back the Start Menu through 2 ways, either you can upgrade to *Windows 8.1* were Microsoft brings back some variation of the Start Menu, or you can download free utilities to bring back the old Start Menu the way you like it.
Here are a couple choices you can choose from:

download.cnet.com/Start-Menu-8/3000-2072_4-75852660.html
reviews.cnet.com/8301-33642_7-57496506-292/how-to-get-the-start-menu-back-in-windows-8/
extremetech.com/computing/141702-how-to-bring-the-start-menu-and-button-back-to-windows-8

Hope you enjoy Windows *8* (or *8.1*) now!


----------



## AU__67 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks. Finally my start menu officially from Microsoft.

That start screen was getting on my nerves.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Your welcome!


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

On the Start menu thing - I've used and installed StartIsBack on a few computers and I found it to be excellent, would definitely recommend it to anyone who wants. Other 'peevs' about Windows 8 are also adjustable, like the lock screen, and the booting to Start Screen instead of Desktop... Whether one should have to go through these hassles to get the system setup like this is another thing... But once they are in place (If they are a necessity for you) there's not really any day to day that you would have to do differently from if you were on a 7 system, I wouldn't let 8 put you off getting a good laptop  

Although the Start Menu in 8.1 isn't really the Start Menu, if you're used to 7.... 


As for the laptop itself, others have mentioned it's all about what you want to use if for but some points that I would make would be the interchangeability of the parts, can the keyboard be popped out and replaced by yourself for £20 or would it involve taking the whole system apart to replace? Things like that might be worth considering, or maybe they don't factor in... 

USB 3 ports all round would be something that I'd want personally.... 

Happy hunting though! Try not to drown in choice


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Baax said:


> Happy hunting though! Try not to drown in choice


I think I might have drowned in the choice already.


----------



## AU__67 (Dec 4, 2013)

Look what turned out to be the new start menu!









Horrible.


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

AU__67 said:


> Look what turned out to be the new start menu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, definitely not the Start that some expected / would like...

Download 'Start is Back' it's ace, there's a small fee to pay (i think it's about £2.50 for 5 licences) but I think that it's worth it if that's what you're after.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Look what turned out to be the new start menu!


There is no Start Menu in Windows 8 or 8.1. And Microsoft is not likely to add one back in. If you need or want the old look then use one of the third party applications.

What you showed is the Quick Access menu, which is expanded and easier to get to in 8.1 than it was in 8.


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

Indeed, I as using Start is Back before I updated to 8.1, I'm forcing myself to use whats here now though


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

I think you can use the old start menu from third party software in *8.1* as well Baax.


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

simricht said:


> I think you can use the old start menu from third party software in *8.1* as well Baax.


Yeah it still works great, I'm just trying to use whats here


----------



## AU__67 (Dec 4, 2013)

No start is back has the Vista look. I want a flat design.
Found a couple, will choose soon...


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Baax said:


> Yeah it still works great, I'm just trying to use whats here


Enjoy!


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Aside from the Start Menu issue, are there any other disadvantages, drawbacks or issues/problems with *Windows 8* for someone coming from *Windows 7* or *Vista*? In other words, is there any other reason why someone would want to buy a *7* instead of a *8* (or *8.1*)?


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

The metro interface in Windows 8 is very discomforting and really not user friendly. If you have smart gestures on Windows 8 or 8.1 it will get very annoying because from the desktop it switches to the metro interface. Whenever you do a movement that resembles the smart gesture. On the metro interface of Windows 8 there are different types of apps, which you can download from the Microsoft Store. However the apps that you downloaded from the Microsoft Store on the metro side can NOT be opened 
on the desktop side. You need to download the same app on the desktop side which may be a different version. They have also perfected Windows 7 because it was out for a longer time than Windows 8 or even 8.1. On Windows 8 wherever you put your mouse you always seem to be engaging something and you are forever closing down programs which you didn't mean to open. If 
I had a choice of a OS over Windows 7 and Windows 8/8.1 it would have to be Windows 7 because it has less bugs in it and as I said it is more perfected. There is also another major problem with Windows 8. This is when I set a screen saver and I leave my computer on for video editing, a blue screen appears and you will most likely lose unsaved files because you will need to restart your machine. In general if you get Windows 8 you can get Classic Shell which makes Windows 8 look like any Windows version you want it to look like. Windows 8 runs a bit faster than Windows 7 but for simplicity Windows 7 is the way to go. All around I would go with Windows 7 for being more simple and stability.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Windows 8/8.1 does not have "see through" windows borders and doesn't have desktop gadgets.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

TopSho27 said:


> The metro interface in Windows 8 is very discomforting and really not user friendly. If you have smart gestures on Windows 8 or 8.1 it will get very annoying because from the desktop it switches to the metro interface. Whenever you do a movement that resembles the smart gesture. On the metro interface of Windows 8 there are different types of apps, which you can download from the Microsoft Store. However the apps that you downloaded from the Microsoft Store on the metro side can NOT be opened
> on the desktop side. You need to download the same app on the desktop side which may be a different version.


can I disable the metro interface in *Windows 8/8.1* and just use the Desktop/regular stuff from *7/Vista*?



TopSho27 said:


> They have also perfected Windows 7 because it was out for a longer time than Windows 8 or even 8.1. On Windows 8 wherever you put your mouse you always seem to be engaging something and you are forever closing down programs which you didn't mean to open.


Is this because of the Metro interface, if not, can it be disabled?



TopSho27 said:


> If I had a choice of a OS over Windows 7 and Windows 8/8.1 it would have to be Windows 7 because it has less bugs in it and as I said it is more perfected. There is also another major problem with Windows 8. This is when I set a screen saver and I leave my computer on for video editing, a blue screen appears and you will most likely lose unsaved files because you will need to restart your machine.


So you're saying that in *Windows 8/8.1* the screensaver option is messed up?



TopSho27 said:


> In general if you get Windows 8 you can get Classic Shell which makes Windows 8 look like any Windows version you want it to look like. Windows 8 runs a bit faster than Windows 7 but for simplicity Windows 7 is the way to go. All around I would go with Windows 7 for being more simple and stability.


So if I get Classic shell then do I avoid all the issues you mention here with *8/8.1*?

Thank you TopSho27!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


TerryNet said:


> Windows 8/8.1 does not have "see through" windows borders and doesn't have desktop gadgets.


I could live without the "see through" borders and the Gadgets/Widgets.
Are there any other problems that you're aware of TerryNet, other then those mentioned already?
Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know of any wide spread problems with Windows 8 and 8.1. Some people, such as TopSho27 apparently, have problems just as some people have always had problems with all previous versions of Windows, including XP and 7. I think that many of the problems people are having with Windows 8 or 8.1 are caused by their mistakes and/or by Kaspersky, McAfee, Norton and other security suites.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> I think that many of the problems people are having with Windows 8 or 8.1 are caused by their mistakes and/or by Kaspersky, McAfee, Norton and other security suites.


Please elaborate on what you mean by that and how does that happen?

Thank you TerryNet!


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

I would appreciate if you could answer my questions about the metro interface you wrote above, thank you very much TopSho27.


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

By downloading classic shell which is completely free you can make Windows 8/8.1 look like any other Windows OS. Mostly it is because of the Metro interface. When you play on games you tend to make the same movement with the mouse (not on purpose) and you switch to the Metro interface which is very annoying. If you try and leave your computer to perform heavy task the screensaver freezes and you can LOSE data. If you get classic shell most issues will be avoided.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As the original question was


> *I would like to buy a new Windows laptop*


and 


> Also, should I go for a *Windows 8* in light of all the problems there are with it (or so I hear), or should I better make sure to get a *Windows 8.1*? What about just sticking with and getting a good old *Windows 7*?


it may help, if you bear this in mind.
1. If you purchase a NEW laptop with Windows 8.1 Pro pre-installed as the original operating system, then you acquire the right to downgrade that OS to Windows 7 Professional, without the cost of actually purchasing the Windows 7 Operating system.

2. What you do need is the installation media and the product key for the windows 7.
That installation and product key can already be in use on another computer.
YOU cannot of course activate it online, as the key is already in use, but by telephone call to Microsoft they will provide a one time activation code.

3. This enables you to run the Windows 7 professional on that computer ONLY under downgrade rights and you cannot run BOTH the downgrade 7 and the licensed 8.

4. If you buy a laptop with Windows 7 Professional as the pre-installed operating system there is of course no FREE upgrade right to Windows 8 or 8.1 and that OS must be purchased.

5. There are still available if you search, depending on where you are some laptops, supplied with the Windows 7 Operating system installed as a downgrade right by the supplier, but including the windows 8 installation DVD and licence.
However they are becoming harder to find.

6. My suggestion would be to buy either ONE of the aforementioned laptops with 7 installed under downgrade rights and 8 installation media included - if indeed you can find one
OR take the plunge and buy with Windows 8.1 installed.

7. If then you find that you simply cannot get to grips with it, you can then take the rather drastic step of downgrading to 7, without as I said, incurring the actual cost of the purchase of the windows 7 licence.

If you buy a laptop that has windows 7 installed under downgrade rights by the supplier then the Microsoft terms of use are that you are NOT supplied with the installation media for 7, that is the system installed. You are supplied with the installation media for the 8 OS. As that OS - 8 is the licence which you have purchased.

8. In summary I would not consider the purchase of a new laptop with ONLY 7 installed if indeed you could even find one. - there are a few factory refurbished models still on offer.

Finally
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/lifecycle

Retail sales of 7 insofar as relates to the OS itself ended on 30 October this year and for 8 as an OS installation alone will end in October 2014.
Dates for sales of computers with those OS preinstalled are yet to be determined.


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Macboatmaster has done an excellent guide. I agree buy a Windows 8.1 laptop or PC and then I recommend you downgrade to Windows 7. Or as I previously suggested that you download Classic Shell which is completely free and not downgrade. Best regards TopSho27.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Thank you very much Macboatmaster! Appreciate it.
And I agree with you TopSho27 that doing the Classic Shell thing is way easier and more convenient than downgrading.


----------

